# Vermillion river info



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Thinking about hitting the vermillion on Saturday with the wife was curious if you guys think the fishing would be good this will be our first time also any good accsess spots thanks in advance guys 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm guessing/hoping it gets blown out

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

If the weather guessers are correct it will be blown out Saturday


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Do you guys think anything will be fishable Saturday

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Too soon to tell. Almost always best to make these types of decisions a day or two before the actual outing.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Warm weather and rain coupled with it being iced up and a lot of snow pack is a bad sign for this wknd I fish the v alot and its not looking good for this wknd a gradual snow melt is what's needed but its going to happen way to fast IMO watch the gauge on the usgs realtime water data website it will let you know conditions without a wasted trip 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone appreciate it 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

It is well on the way to being blown out right now. It is now a pretty safe bet it will be a mess this weekend as will the other major tribs.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I drove by today... chocolate milk...


----------

